# 20 Adults Arrested For Terrorist Acts in Portland .....13 Were TEACHERS....!!!!!!



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

*Oh please tell me this isn't so......!*
*
20 Arrested by Feds in Portland. 
13 Arrested were TEACHERS...!

That's 65 % of the arrested are Teachers sympathetic/complicit to
the destruction going on in Portland, Oregon....

Pretty soon the names/locations and " Schools " they teach at will
be released to the Public....
*
*WOW.....JUST WOW.....!!!!!







The schools are shut down due to a manufactured virus and this is
what these teachers do with their " Down " time....?*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 27, 2020)

*DEATH TO TO FASCIST INSECT THAT PREYS UPON THE LIFE OF THE PEOPLE!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> *DEATH TO TO FASCIST INSECT THAT PREYS UPON THE LIFE OF THE PEOPLE!*


*If you slow down and think before you post " Bob " you might bring *
*something semi coherent.
*
*Good ol Bob the Slob the stuttering " To To Fascist "...*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *If you slow down and think before you post " Bob " you might bring *
> *something semi coherent.*
> 
> *Good ol Bob the Slob the stuttering " To To Fascist "...*


I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work to take time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work to take time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities.


Rioters, and the liberal city officials that allow their violent behavior, do nothing good or productive for anybody.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> *DEATH TO TO FASCIST INSECT THAT PREYS UPON THE LIFE OF THE PEOPLE!*


Who might that be?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work to take time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities.


*Well....to that end I " Encourage " YOU to delete your whole filthy account....*
*You contribute nothing TRUTHFUL ( Good ).....everything you post is DECEITFUL... 
( Nonproductive )...!
*
*Now go on ....Git ....Git on that account and delete it you filthy DEMOCRAT...!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Well....to that end I " Encourage " YOU to delete your whole filthy account....*
> *You contribute nothing TRUTHFUL ( Good ).....everything you post is DECEITFUL...
> ( Nonproductive )...!*
> 
> *Now go on ....Git ....Git on that account and delete it you filthy DEMOCRAT...!*


I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work to take time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work to take
> time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities.


----------

